

The Traffic Guru - rglovejoy
http://www.wilsoncenter.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=wq.essay&essay_id=462572

======
breily
If you found this article interesting, I heartily recommend the author's book
'Traffic: Why We Drive the Way We Do' [1]. Most of this article is pretty much
an excerpt of one chapter, but the book goes in a lot of directions.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Traffic-Drive-What-Says-
About/dp/03072...](http://www.amazon.com/Traffic-Drive-What-Says-
About/dp/0307264785/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1219712548&sr=8-1)

